# My Hero Mike Curtis H o F Linebacker For The Baltimore Colts Has Died



## fmdog44 (Apr 20, 2020)

He was famous for getting a kick out of hitting players even snickering about it. I loved the guy. This clown ran on to the field during a game and Mike Curtis greeted him in his own way of saying "hello"


----------



## jerry old (Apr 20, 2020)

yea, he was a toughie


----------



## oldman (Apr 20, 2020)

Great linebacker. Almost as good as Jack Lambert.


----------



## oldman (Apr 20, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> He was famous for getting a kick out of hitting players evenView attachment 100286 snickering about it. I loved the guy. This clown ran on to the field during a game and Mike Curtis greeted him in his own way of saying "hello"


In today's game, he would be ejected for that hit.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 21, 2020)

oldman said:


> Great linebacker. Almost as good as Jack Lambert.


(Any Steeler fans here?).....but I won't argue against that because I saw Lambert play. Those were the days when after a crushing blow tacklers were allowed to stand over their victims and taunt them which was great to watch.


----------



## oldman (Apr 21, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> (Any Steeler fans here?).....but I won't argue against that because I saw Lambert play. Those were the days when after a crushing blow tacklers were allowed to stand over their victims and taunt them which was great to watch.


I live about 50 miles north of Baltimore and I went to a lot of Colts' games, until Irsay moved the team. That's when I stopped being a Colts fan. Then when crybaby Elway decided he would sit out a year, rather than join the Colts after they drafted him, I was really fed up with them. After he tole the Colts he would sit out a year, so he could become a free agent, so they traded him and got nothing in return. If it were up to me, I would have told Elway to go play baseball with the Yankees. Then, you will find out that you aren't the hot-shot baseball player you think you are. After Elway and his dad bamboozled everyone, including Rozelle, I lost all respect for him and labeled him as nothing more than an over-paid, zealous, entitled crybaby. 

I graduated from Kent State, where Lambert went to college. Years later, I went back to tour the campus just to see the changes that were made. Thee was a brick wall standing alone and I walked over to look at it. The wall had all kinds of marks and chips out of it. There was a plaque attached to the wall stating that "This is the wall that Jack Lambert practiced on by ramming his head into it to get him prepared to play football." Or, something to that affect. After I understood what was up with the wall, I understood more about Lambert. The wall has since been removed.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 21, 2020)

oldman said:


> I live about 50 miles north of Baltimore and I went to a lot of Colts' games, until Irsay moved the team. That's when I stopped being a Colts fan. Then when crybaby Elway decided he would sit out a year, rather than join the Colts after they drafted him, I was really fed up with them. After he tole the Colts he would sit out a year, so he could become a free agent, so they traded him and got nothing in return. If it were up to me, I would have told Elway to go play baseball with the Yankees. Then, you will find out that you aren't the hot-shot baseball player you think you are. After Elway and his dad bamboozled everyone, including Rozelle, I lost all respect for him and labeled him as nothing more than an over-paid, zealous, entitled crybaby.
> 
> I graduated from Kent State, where Lambert went to college. Years later, I went back to tour the campus just to see the changes that were made. Thee was a brick wall standing alone and I walked over to look at it. The wall had all kinds of marks and chips out of it. There was a plaque attached to the wall stating that "This is the wall that Jack Lambert practiced on by ramming his head into it to get him prepared to play football." Or, something to that affect. After I understood what was up with the wall, I understood more about Lambert. The wall has since been removed.


Linebacker U. There are great stories about Butkus at U of Illinois and my high school buddy's brother played with him there. He truly was feared by many on the campus. Even though there have been some dark stories like those you offered I stuck with them though to this day the Irsay family is on my #$%^ list. I hated Elway for his prim donna move. I think it stemmed from a dispute between his dad and the Colts GM or Irsay.


----------



## oldman (Apr 22, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Linebacker U. There are great stories about Butkus at U of Illinois and my high school buddy's brother played with him there. He truly was feared by many on the campus. Even though there have been some dark stories like those you offered I stuck with them though to this day the Irsay family is on my #$%^ list. I hated Elway for his prim donna move. I think it stemmed from a dispute between his dad and the Colts GM or Irsay.


That's exactly what it was. If dear old dad wouldn't have stuck his nose in the deal, Elway probably would have signed. They offered him a good deal. I forget what the signing bonus was, but I remember thinking that it was more that I paid for my home. 

Between the Irsays and the Modells, I didn't know who to dislike more. I understand why Davis moved his Raiders the first time, but then he moved them back and forth. What's with that? I met the old man, Art Rooney. He was a very likable man and I also want to add he was a very charitable man, as well. This is one reason why I stuck with the Steelers. His son, Junior, who owns them now after buying his brother's half, is a lot like his dad. He is a true believer in loyalty and probably would never fire a head coach. (But, you never know.) The old man was like that. Even before Chuck Noll became the winner he was, he said in ESPN magazine back then or maybe it was "Sports Illustrated," that he would not fire Chuck. It turned out to be a good thing for him. 

BTW, IMO, Bradshaw was not the star of that team. As for the offense, Stallworth and Swann were the heroes. I have never seen hands like Swann had. Not even anyone playing since his retirement has or had his hands. On defense, well, what's to say? All eleven of the Steelers defense played about as well as anyone could want or hope for at the position they played.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 22, 2020)

Polamalu was my favorite Steeler. He was and still is one of a kind at strong safety.


----------



## oldman (Apr 22, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Polamalu was my favorite Steeler. He was and still is one of a kind at strong safety.


Troy played with no regard for injuries.


----------



## DGM (Apr 22, 2020)

41 seconds into this video:  Jack Lambert at his very best:


----------



## oldman (Apr 23, 2020)

Yeah!!! That is Jack's better moments. He protected his teammates as if they had the key to the mint. 

I went to Kent State just ahead of Lambert. so I never saw him play college football, but I made up for it by going to a lot of Steelers games. Back then, I belonged to a "Steelers Fan Club" and the job that I was working at the time allowed me to be off on weekends, so we would load up the big Blazer and head to Pittsburgh, if the Steelers were home, and tailgate prior to the start of the game. Afterwards, we would stay overnight and drive home the next morning. We tried to get to at least four games every season during those days. Pittsburgh's stadium was about a 3 1/2 hour drive from my home at the time. That was some fantastic football back in those days. The quarterbacks didn't wear skirts, like Lambert used to say. The best games were always with their arch rival, the Cleveland Browns.


----------



## DGM (Apr 23, 2020)

Browns/Steelers?  Starting at 1:16 in this video it THE dirtiest play I've ever seen.  This is beyond Raiders' dirty football.  I jumped up from the couch demanding the SOB be taken to jail for attempted murder.  Still pisses me off today.  Heck, no wonder Terry Bradshaw's as goofy as he is.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 24, 2020)

Those plays used to be called "playing football." Remember the Green Bay defense player that after the whistle picked up 
Bears QB McMahon and threw him to the turf?


----------



## oldman (Apr 24, 2020)

I remember that hit. There was a real big deal about it for awhile, but as we all know, the Steelers did got their licks in over th years on a lot of the Browns' players. I remember the time I met Lou Groza and shook hands with him. I have yet to meet a man with bigger hands than 

During the late 50's through the 80's, my uncle owned a large auto dealership in Cleveland and he sold cars and trucks to a lot of Brown's players, including Blanton Collier, Paul Warfield and Bill Glass to name a few. All nice people.


----------



## oldman (Apr 24, 2020)

I remember back in 1978 when Jack Tatum of the Raiders took out Darryl Stingley with a vicious hit. That play was during a preseason game. That play changed the rule forever. Today, no player can hit a defenseless player above the shoulders. Tatum has never apologized and the two have never spoken. Stingley became a quadriplegic and dies from complications of his being a paraplegic with pneumonia. 

Years later, karma showed up and Tatum had a leg removed due to his diabetes. I watched several of Tatum's film clips and it appears to me that he wasn't a dirty player, but he played to take his opponents out of the game. According to him, he has no remorse for making Stingley a quadriplegic.


----------

